# Brining deer hind quarter (slaughterhouse brine experiment)



## smokeburns (Oct 18, 2014)

Plan on smoking a 6lb hind quarter this weekend, it's a small doe so I know this will be pretty tender. I'm curious about what route to take. I normally soak my venison in buttermilk cause it bleeds it out and also is a natural tenderizer. I have read all post on this subject and have read a lot on curing with Pops recipe. Which sounds awesome by the way. But it's Friday and I'm just now taking out of the freezer. So here's the plan and tell me if this is a crazy idea or not. I plan on using the slaughter house brine. I know it's intended for poultry but that spatchcocked chicken I did the other weekend tasted so much like a juicy Ham! So I'm wondering if I should be the Ginny pig and actually brine this deer hind quarter in this brine recipe and see what happens.and also do a bacon weave over it. Has any one tried this yet?


----------



## themule69 (Oct 18, 2014)

I have never brined venison. Give it a try, it can't hurt.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 18, 2014)

After reading other post on brining vinison , I decided to tweak this a little and improvise













image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 18, 2014





. I used the slaughterhouse recipe but have added 1/4 cup whorchester , 1/4 cup soy sauce , couple of bay leaves, juice from a whole lemon, a good handful of fresh picked thyme, 1/4 cp redwine vinegar, and1/2 cp of red wine (pino noir). I will reserve about cup or two for injection??? Haven't decided yet.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't have much to add, just checking in so I can see how this turns out. My hunting buddy and I have talked about doing this but we haven't been very successful drawing tags!


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm pretty excited. I think it's going to turn out pretty good. It's been brining since 12:pm today going to wake up real early tomorrow to crank up the smoker. I only wish  I could of brined it earlier. This could be the make or break of this experiment .


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 19, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 19, 2014





This morning I took some of the brine I had reserved and added 1 cp of beef broth and 1/2 cup of red wine and used that for injection. After cutting off the rest of the silver skin. And leting it get to room temp. Then I   slathered it with a little sweet onion smoky mustard and our homemade vinison rub . Then I wrapped it in this bacon weave and smoked it for an hour and half. Once IT reached 140 , I wrapped it  in butchers paper and continued to smoke it until IT reached 155 .













image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 19, 2014





Now I have it wrapped in towel and has been in a cooler so far for about  45 minutes. 
Next step........I'm wondering if before I'm ready to cut into it if I should put it back naked on the smoker and let it bark up a little??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks tasty! Since your IT is already at 155 I wouldn't put it back on the grill.


----------



## java (Oct 19, 2014)

I wouldnt put it back on the grill its already pretty wel done


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 19, 2014)

That's what I was afraid of. I've been getting conflicting stories of 160 &  140 temps for vinisen .  Something told me to pull it at 140 but I couldn't  believe how quick it got there.   So I decided to pull it at 155. It's been wrapped up for over 2 hours now hovering at 103.  I can only hope that the brine and injections will save this Meal from a dry piece of jerky on a plate. Going to eat in an hour. I'll let y'all know.


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 19, 2014)

Yep was well done. However didn't ruin dinner. Turned out very tasty. And as for the souped up slaughter house brine. Was a keeper. "Not just for chicken anymore". Will definitely use that again. And I will definitely pull off at 140 next time too. I can't imagine how tasty it would of been then. Oh well lesson learned. And never to repeat again. As for anyone making room in there freezer for this years kill.  and was curious about trying this brine I would highly recommend this. You will not be disappointed. ..( just take it off at 140  and let her rest)












image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 19, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 19, 2014


----------



## ajbert (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks fantastic!  I still have a few elk roasts in the freezer that hopefully I'll have to make room for in a couple of weeks with some fresh elk meat.  This looks like a great way to dispose of one or four of them.


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 21, 2014)

I have never had Elk before. I know , it's pretty sad. How is comparrible to white tail?


----------



## java (Oct 21, 2014)

I have never had white tail, but imo it is way better than mule deer.

If you eat it really rare or raw you have a hard time telling it from grass fed beef.


----------



## azbohunter (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks very nice to me! I have been following your thread anxiously awaiting the final outcome. Other than being on the well done side sounds like you got a keeper.


----------



## ajbert (Oct 22, 2014)

Smokeburns said:


> I have never had Elk before. I know , it's pretty sad. How is comparrible to white tail?


IMHO, elk is about the best eating red meat on this earth.  My wife won't even touch deer, though we get mulies, unless it is made into sausage. 

Like any other type of venison, it is extremely lean so anything cooked more than med rare will be tougher than shoe leather.


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 22, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> Looks very nice to me! I have been following your thread anxiously awaiting the final outcome. Other than being on the well done side sounds like you got a keeper.


Thanks.! Yes definitely  going to use the brine again. Even though it was on well done side I think my saving grace was that it was a young doe and incredibly tender anyway. Can't wait to try again! I think next time ill pull it at 135 then wrap it up in cooler and let it rest awhile. Not taking anymore chances  lol.


----------



## ericf517 (Nov 4, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I don't have much to add, just checking in so I can see how this turns out. My hunting buddy and I have talked about doing this but we haven't been very successful drawing tags!


Oh that would have to suck having to draw tags.  Her in Michigan you can buy a doe tag a day over the counter.  

Hence the reason I have have an idea of curing, and cold smoking a entire rear hind quarter.  Must get smoker built first I guess LOL


----------



## smokeburns (Nov 8, 2014)

When I lived in Ohio they had this rule called "earn you buck" , you had to tag out 2 doe before you could get a buck. The doe population is so out of hand where I was at. But the regulations were out of hand to in my opinion. For 3/4 of the season was primitive weapon and for 2 weeks out of season was shotgun. ( rifles prohibited) which makes no since. I'm a rifle man!


----------



## kjsiwecki (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm new to the Forum and this is thread that brought me here.  Here in Southern Maryland we also have the "earn a buck" but we also have unlimited does in my county and I’m good for three so far this year, I’m a Bowhunter so I get to hunt from 5 September until 31 January.  I have a bone-in hind quarter from a doe I took about three weeks ago and I want to smoke it for Thanksgiving next week.

I really appreciate the information, other than brisket (I’m originally from Texas and grew up on brisket) I’m new to smoking and have never done venison so I have a few questions.

How long did you (or should you) have left the meat in the brine?

Did you use any kind of rub under or on the bacon?

Once it reaches the 140° and to keep it warm would you use the towel and cooler or wrap it in foil?  Is one better than the other?

Thanks, this thread really has me ready for Thanksgiving next week (if I can do this right).


----------



## smokeburns (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Kjsiwecki! Welcome aboard!  I'm honored my post  brought you on the smoking meat forum. Since I joined I have to admit my little hobby has become an addiction and I live for the weekends planning out what I get to smoke. To answer your questions  I brined it over night , so at least for 12 hours plus.  And I did use a Rub , I slathered it lightly with a smokey sweet onion mustard then applied the rub before I covered it with bacon.  Only differance was that mine had been de boned. I would have rather had it bone in. That being said I had some pieces that had to be put together with butchers twine ( well , actually was hemp twine) but worked the same. Just be warned. Even at a low temperature it doesn't take long AT ALL to reach 140. It surprised  me so much that I second guest my maverick and decided to leave it on longer. ( dont second guese your maverick) after I pulled it, I wrapped it in foil, then in several towels and left it it in cooler.  Now even with everything considered , yes it was med well done. But it was still incredibly tender. This is definatly  a winner and I'm confident that this will be a hit for thanksgiving ! I however will be spatchcocking a turkey for the for the first time. Exited!!


----------



## kjsiwecki (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the information Smokeburns.  I was going to give the quarter about 12-18 hours in the brine.  I've got some good rubs but my favorite right now is a coffee rub, that's what I'm using on all the briskets I do.  It's equal parts of dry coffee, sugar and a season salt (I use this coffee rub on  a lot but it's great on burgers).  Not sure I'll use the coffee on the venison because it does have a very strong flavor, I might just use the mustard and some salt and pepper.  Good luck spatchcocking that turkey, I've got a small 10 pounder that's going on a rotisserie. Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------

